# What to do?



## BottleEnthusiast (Feb 9, 2022)

So I live in a neighborhood built in the 2000's that was originally a farm that went back to the 1850s. My neighborhood has creeks from the farm that they couldnt build over. I was walking one of those and pretty much only 40s-60s dumps, and I found one top of a civil war era bottle. I cant find anything else like it and no dump or anything. Any other ideas to help?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Len (Feb 9, 2022)

Arte Johnson would say "Very interesting..."   Chances are there's more there than you think. Its probably deeper (and wetter.) The time period and location of the original old farmhouse and it's out buildings is your starting years range. Being in Maryland there is certainly opportunities for Civil War finds. Let the fun begin! (Just remember to get permission first.) Good luck and bring us back a cannon--Boom!  .


----------



## willong (Feb 9, 2022)

BottleEnthusiast said:


> So I live in a neighborhood built in the 2000's that was originally a farm that went back to the 1850s. My neighborhood has creeks from the farm that they couldnt build over. I was walking one of those and pretty much only 40s-60s dumps, and I found one top of a civil war era bottle. I cant find anything else like it and no dump or anything. Any other ideas to help?
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you found that fragment in the creek it had to get there somehow. Unless it was a solitary discard from an old bridge crossing, pitched from an adjacent rail line, wagon road or trail, its source could well be a dumpsite somewhere upstream of where you located it. You are now faced with the same dilemma that challenges placer gold miners: how to find the mother lode. The answer is the same: prospect.

Like gold nuggets and flakes, bottles and glass fragments will work their way downslope and downstream with erosion events. If the bottle is not quite as old as you think, and if it indeed came from a trash dump, then there is likely to be an accumulation of deteriorated tin cans at the site. That provides you with an advantage if you own or have access to a metal detector; just remember to not discriminate. It is also much easier to probe for a dump buried by natural processes than a deliberately capped one or a privy pit.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 10, 2022)

BottleEnthusiast said:


> So I live in a neighborhood built in the 2000's that was originally a farm that went back to the 1850s. My neighborhood has creeks from the farm that they couldnt build over. I was walking one of those and pretty much only 40s-60s dumps, and I found one top of a civil war era bottle. I cant find anything else like it and no dump or anything. Any other ideas to help?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Maybe came from up stream further?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Feb 10, 2022)

I have looked up stream but have not probed or metal detected. When I looked it was summer so maybe I should look now without all the undergrowth. 

Side fact: The farm had slaves on it. Its very creepy to live in a place that once had forced laborers


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 10, 2022)

BottleEnthusiast said:


> I have looked up stream but have not probed or metal detected. When I looked it was summer so maybe I should look now without all the undergrowth.
> 
> Side fact: The farm had slaves on it. Its very creepy to live in a place that once had forced laborers


early spring is my favorite time. At times the water is high. no bugs or brush or grass to hide your view.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Feb 10, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> early spring is my favorite time. At times the water is high. no bugs or brush or grass to hide your view.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Good point
Thanks everybody


----------



## Len (Feb 10, 2022)

I'm more of a late Fall guy (not unlike Lee Majors?). Both times are good. ...Watch what you bring home. Maybe give a little recognition before that. The paranormal shows are full of that kind of experience where negative aspects of history/trauma has taken place...


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 10, 2022)

The better thing about Spring then Fall is much less fallen Leaves to obscure your top surface View. LEON.

P.S. Less Hunters out trying to shoot you as a mistaken Deer.


----------



## Len (Feb 10, 2022)

Hey Hemi, et al
You're right on both those counts... Results may vary depending on the local conditions...
Around my place lately its the coyote packs that are the killers. Neighborhood backyard ranchers, their run wild pets, and strays usually fall victim. Lately the rarer bear(s) passing through "plows the road." We did actually had a case in my state where a hunter shot his wife and claimed he thought she was a deer in court. (He was declared innocent.) Some have labeled this "Divorce CT Style." Around my place the Fall is less crowed. The tourista peepers usually head up to VT/elsewhere.


----------



## willong (Feb 10, 2022)

BottleEnthusiast said:


> Its very creepy to live in a place that once had forced laborers


I doubt that you could find a location in the entire world where people have lived for millennia that doesn't have such a history--it's just a matter of how far back in time one wants to look.


----------



## Len (Feb 11, 2022)

I was going to say Disneyland to be off the cuff but whether in CA or FL/elsewhere those places are not exactly holy ground zero. I would think remnant/residual  paranormal activity could be from one or more individual's lesser/not known traumas, or from a large scale, known event like a battle or massacre. You are correct Willong. The potential for "creepiness," especially to those who explore/dig artifacts, is everywhere.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Feb 12, 2022)

Len said:


> I was going to say Disneyland to be off the cuff but whether in CA or FL/elsewhere those places are not exactly holy ground zero. I would think remnant/residual paranormal activity could be from one or more individual's lesser/not known traumas, or from a large scale, known event like a battle or massacre. You are correct Willong. The potential for "creepiness," especially to those who explore/dig artifacts, is everywhere.



I think that about eBay purchases sometimes. I collect granite ware in colors cobalt, green, yellow, white and a teal blue. I’m partial to big stirring spoons for big pots of stew or beans. I always have to wonder what that spoon was used for last. Radioactivity is another concern when collecting things from Europe or Japan. It’s what you don’t see that could kill ya. Life is short, go for the gusto!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 13, 2022)

Len said:


> I'm more of a late Fall guy (not unlike Lee Majors?). Both times are good. ...Watch what you bring home. Maybe give a little recognition before that. The paranormal shows are full of that kind of experience where negative aspects of history/trauma has taken place...


I get too many leaves in the fall. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 13, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I get too many leaves in the fall.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



That's what I said.


----------



## Len (Feb 13, 2022)

In the Fall both leaves and footballs are in the air. I PREFER THE FOOTBALLS! 
(BTW, congrats to the Rams and their fans. Next season the Washington Commanders #1!-- Remember, you heard it here first )


----------



## butchndad (Feb 14, 2022)

Len said:


> In the Fall both leaves and footballs are in the air. I PREFER THE FOOTBALLS!
> (BTW, congrats to the Rams and their fans. Next season the Washington Commanders #1!-- Remember, you heard it here first )


you do realize they will be mocked as "The Commies".  As to The Commies being #1 next year - well, i want what you're smoking


----------



## Len (Feb 14, 2022)

Well, thanks for the free publicity butchnSenMcCarthydad.   Yes, I realize and feel the pain of the name change. Bekieve me I rather have the old BOLd, not SHY, VICtorious, name. I can't wait to see what mascot name you come up with for the MLB Clev. Guardians and the NHL's Blackhawks, among others. The 'Skins have 3 Super Bowl Championship rings. We may not be at our best right now still, we have our eyes on the prize and we'll give most anybody a decent game (As long as it isn't on national tv). I'm not going to say anything about that rubbery looking shark. Nope, not even if it squeaks when one of your pets plays with it.  Finally, as for you Mr. RB, you're right. This was fairly funny and thanks for giving us John Riggins. At least he doesn't torture the tv population daily with SS insur. expanding grifts to check your zip code like Willie Joe Namath.   ...Ok, I feel a little better now and will be great once I take a sledge to Broadway Joe's pop corn popper. Snap + boom!


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Feb 15, 2022)

BottleEnthusiast said:


> So I live in a neighborhood built in the 2000's that was originally a farm that went back to the 1850s. My neighborhood has creeks from the farm that they couldnt build over. I was walking one of those and pretty much only 40s-60s dumps, and I found one top of a civil war era bottle. I cant find anything else like it and no dump or anything. Any other ideas to help?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Are you walking along the creeks or in the creeks? During my Firefighting career, we out-fitted our rescue boats with 'viewfinders' - a simple device that allows you to see what's below the surface clearly, eliminating the affects of surface glare.  Another option is to snorkel the creek, if you have sufficient depth. There are many examples of creek exploration videos on Y/T, where you can find good information on how to 'read' a creek to optimize your chances of finding treasures. Good luck!


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Feb 15, 2022)

DeepSeaDan said:


> Are you walking along the creeks or in the creeks? During my Firefighting career, we out-fitted our rescue boats with 'viewfinders' - a simple device that allows you to see what's below the surface clearly, eliminating the affects of surface glare.  Another option is to snorkel the creek, if you have sufficient depth. There are many examples of creek exploration videos on Y/T, where you can find good information on how to 'read' a creek to optimize your chances of finding treasures. Good luck!


They are little creeks, sadly


----------

